# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Vancouver

## friendlygal786

Vancouver...named one of the most beautiful places to live

----------


## friendlygal786



----------


## RAHEN

I liked the second post abt Vancouver..its beautiful...would love to spend some time here.. :Big Grin: ...but where is she located...?..welldone..:up; keep sharing..

----------


## ahssas

*ok very beautiful place's...i liked the sec and 7...thanks to sharing...:thumbs: :thumbs: :thumbs:*

----------


## villies

nice sharing yusra  :Smile: 
its wonderfull

----------


## friendlygal786

> I liked the second post abt Vancouver..its beautiful...would love to spend some time here.....but where is she located...?..welldone..:up; keep sharing..


Its located in Canada...west Canada, my cousins liv there...gorg :Smile:  eous place

----------

